# How many young do Darts have?



## TheNYreptileclub (Dec 5, 2009)

How Many Young does a dart have? 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hello to everyone.
I belong to a small reptile club here in Upstate NY .During a recent meetng the question was asked.If they choose to breed their dart frogs just exactly how many young would they need to be prepared for ? And once started how does one stop it?

As my dart frog tanks contain young or same sex pairs ,I didnt really have a reply to that.A glance in my books discussed how to breed but not how many. 

Along the same lines ,I have a question that people might hesitate to answer but I think would be interesting to know as well. What sort of mortality rate is average amoung young dart frogs ? 

In this case he has auratus and auzurus but I am sure replys about any of the typical beginner frogs would be useful.


----------



## Peter Keane (Jun 11, 2005)

TheNYreptileclub said:


> How Many Young does a dart have?
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


Peter Keane


----------



## poison beauties (Mar 1, 2010)

I have a pair of 3 year old sauls that have put me in the hole with supplies. 94 tads since jan.1 2010. They just keep spitting out eggs. 19 is there largest clutch of eggs and im beginning to think they may burn themselves out.


----------



## JJhuang (Feb 5, 2010)

DAMM 94 tads thats like a tad a day. Do you have like a table full of cups?


----------



## Mikembo (Jan 26, 2009)

Your female can possibly stress out and die from laying so many eggs. Also I would be concerned about SLS or premature death in the tads. I would seperate the pair for a few months so the female gets some rest.

-Mike-



poison beauties said:


> I have a pair of 3 year old sauls that have put me in the hole with supplies. 94 tads since jan.1 2010. They just keep spitting out eggs. 19 is there largest clutch of eggs and im beginning to think they may burn themselves out.


----------



## poison beauties (Mar 1, 2010)

I was afraid of the health problems with my female although she has not shown any weight loss or tress that i can see and i will seperate them tonight after I set up a temp tank for the male. I have never had this issue before. Maybe 94 tads a year for a few pairs of mine but the clutches were spread out. I currentlyhave around 125 tads right now and no they dont cover a table but the custom wall mounted rack i built for them is almost full. Most of them are spoken for by a shop in florida but anyone wanting sauls in a few months for cheap let me know.


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Can you snap some picks of your Sauls?

I just transfered my prized pair to a local buddy and I miss them. They layed in cycles for me, almost like Leucs.


----------



## poison beauties (Mar 1, 2010)

I will post picks in the next couple of days. Im posting from my iphone down here in florida. I will be home on the 10th. The pair is nice looking but im hoping to have even better looking froglets soon from my lemondrops. I will let all of the sauls go for 25 each. Never had many folks interested in them. Mine would lay a few clutches about three times a year until just recently.


----------



## prolawn_care (Dec 26, 2009)

Pm sent poison beauties!


----------



## ErickG (Nov 28, 2004)

I had a pair of Yellowbacks in '04 that did the same thing. The number of eggs per clutch were around a dozen or more each time. They laid eggs on any surface they can find! I eventually split them up because I couldnt find homes faster than I got them out of the water. I also did this for the fear of burning them out. As far as the progeny, I personally didnt want to sell the froglets to a shop or distributor knowing that the low demand for that morph (at the time) and minimized local interest, would ultimately lead to a bleak future for the little guys.

I lost the female several years later but at that time, she was already 7 years old, or more. I'm not sure if their breeding appetite had any cause for a shorter life.


----------

